# Hatching turkey and ducks.



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Tryin out my little giant incubator for the first time. I only have about 14 eggs in total. Can I collect my other eggs for 7 days and add them in or will I Run into trouble when they start hatching I have an auto egg turner. Wondering how I can do this and keep it clean as possible. It is my understanding I need to take them out the egg turner for the last three day. So how can I work this with only one incubator. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

I always try to have all my eggs in my bator within three days of each other. If I miss by a day I still try to add the new eggs but anymore than that and I wait .... Orrrrrrrrr just put them in your second or third backup bator )))

You do have 3 or 4 lying around don't you? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

